
Ask HN: Startup idea – have capital but no relationships. Advice? - bedhead
My background is investing and not technical. I am interested in doing a startup for an idea of mine. Capital isn&#x27;t my problem...I don&#x27;t know the right people. My whole network is mostly investment geeks, and I really don&#x27;t have the foggiest idea how to find the right programmers (initially I am looking for a couple ETL experts) or how to evaluate them even if I found them. Any thoughts? Heck, this is practically a job posting in some sense. Thanks
======
tixocloud
Your whole network might be investment geeks but someone will likely know
someone else who is doing tech. Start with your closest circle of friends and
work outwards.

I've tried looking on LinkedIn for the right skillset but it didn't turn out
well. Eventually, we had communication issues and he decided to part ways.

Capital isn't your problem. Team isn't your problem either. Sales and
product/market fit is. So go out there and talk to people about your idea and
see if anyone's willing to buy from you before even building anything.

------
NetStrikeForce
Maybe instead of hiring perms or getting cofounders you can explore the venue
of hiring contractors for specific tasks (product management, development,
etc).

It's less risky and you can build good relationships with who constantly gives
value to your project, eventually getting them on a more permanent basis.

------
meta_pseudo
You might want to look out for meetups or something similar where you find
potential technical co-founder. Check if any of your high school friends
(basically people you know could be a good fit, teamwise) work in tech.

Hope this helps.

------
sharemywin
1\. is your idea technically feasible? 2\. can you line up customers? 3\. find
a tech recruiter/contracting company and hire someone to make it. also, make
sure you own the code.

